# Does anyone suffer from being sick?



## in_pain_fedup (Feb 20, 2008)

i have just recently suffered from a very nasty attck of IBS, like most of you, i suffer with the symptoms day to, these are now just part of my normal life, i have learnt how to work round them and get on with things.but these last couple of months i have been suffering from stress and anxiety quite badly, which my doctor says is the reason for this nasty attack. but i have never had this before and wondered if you guys could tell me if youd heard of this before.it started just after eating one evening, id finished my meal and was just sat watching tv, within an hour of eating i was throwing up, just thought i had food poisening or a tummy bug, so for the next four days i just ate toast and as little as possible, but still throwing up. i went to my doctor who gave me some tablets and made it quite clear id be hospitalised if i didnt drink as much as i could. to cut a long story short, this carried on for another 3 weeks, i was on 5 different lots of tablets, i lost about 2 stone and couldnt leave the house alone as i would pass out, probably due to lack of nutrients!!i had various tests done, but the only thing they coud find was my IBS which i was diagnosed with 6yrs ago.so has anyon else had an attack like this before??


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

That does sound a little weird... sounds like you have some sort of infection. I honestly can't say (my) IBS causes me to vomit at all.Unless, have you noticed your feeling really nervous; have butterflies in your stomach? That could do it... if being linked back to stress/anxiety.I know for a fact that anxiety/stress does it for me.. when I get worked up, I start to have an anxiety attack. First it's a bit of light-headedness, the sweats, then the stomach turns and there starts the IBS flare up! Always like that for me... unless of course, it's something I eat, or I'm just having a really bad day.


----------

